# Jake is in pain....



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My poor little man got a shot today, Leptospirosis. Has anyone gotten this for their poo? It was an optional one. 
He is in so much pain he won't walk. We have to carry him in and out to go to pee. When he wants to go someplace he just stands there and looks at us until we come get him. (thank God Willow seems to just know he is hurt and is staying away) 
He has never reacted to any shot or medicine he has ever had. Wishing we had skipped this one


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, poor Jake! I haven't had that problem, but hope it's like the flu shot and he's just sore for a day or too. Hope he's better tomorrow!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG Donna!! Did you call the vet and see if this is normal? Poor little Jake . .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> OMG Donna!! Did you call the vet and see if this is normal? Poor little Jake . .


She said he might be in pain because of all the shots it was the worst one, but if he is not better in the morning she is getting a call. I have been beside myself all afternoon.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Jake (((hugs))) for him. What is that shot for I never heard of that?? Hope he will feel better soon cause he is my favorite little guy


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor little Jake, big hugs for you both from us. We had no experience of post jab problems until we had Meadow. Jenna was just normally uncomfortable, but Meadow became almost comatose, she cried when we touched her and wouldn't even get out of bed. Her gums were very pale and we were very worried. When I rang the vet we had the same advice as you, M improved slowly and by the end of the second day she was fine. I think it is sometimes the serum the vaccine is in that causes the problem. 

:hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh poor Jakeyboy....
I hope that you see some improvement soon and he is soon back to his normal gorgeous self.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor little Jake! What a nasty vaccination... He probably feels like he has a nasty flu. Let us know how he gets on and what the vet says. Sounds horrible. Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

How is Jake doing this morning? Better, I hope?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lynn<3 said:


> How is Jake doing this morning? Better, I hope?


He woke up bright eyed and bushy "tailed"! (thank God)
I on the other hand look like I was hit by a bus.  I woke up 100 times at least to check on him. Have you any idea how lightly a poo can breath when sleeping? I had myself convinced many times that he was not breathing and was wishing I could just hold a mirror under his nose. It is amazing he slept through it all!! (it is little wonder both my kids have sleeping issues  as I always "checked" them too)

anyway thank you all for indulging my overreacting  (Jake thanks you too)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad to hear that the lovely boy has woken up with a bushy tail  
Phew.... you must be so relieved.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww Donna it wasn't an over reaction, he's your baby! I'm so glad he's feeling better this morning, I remember jasper having a reaction to his vaccinations, he sounded like someone was killing him. Next day he was fine xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Over here Leptospirosis is given as one of the first vaccines and again in their boosters. It's to prevent infection from rats urine. Glad little Jake is better today.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Relieved to hear that Jakey boy is on the mend; I smiled somewhat ruefully when you described watching to see if he was breathing - I did exactly the same with M, and was convinced she wasn't breathing at all - how can they breathe so shallowly?! Hope you can catch up on some sleep tonight.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad little Jake is ok!! He is such a sweetie!! Kiss him for me and Molly we love him


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awwww Donna . . Im so glad Jake is better, Sami did that with his yearlys about a month ago and it was quite unsettling since he is so sweet natured and It hurt me to hear his whine everytime you touched him. He was much better the second day and perfectly fine the 3rd. Nose Kisses for Jake!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Donna poor you, and Jake, going through this. I just had Dudley's booster last Tues and was worried as I knew occasionally dogs have a bad reaction, my vet is lovely and we had a good chat, she said that yes - although rare some dogs do react badly, but that as a vet she has seen the good that vaccination programmes have done to reduce the cases of the horrible things that they protect against and if people do not vaccinate those diseases could start spreading more widely again (over here measles has been spreading in some areas as less parents chose to vaccinate their children), so as a vet she always recommended getting them done, she has her dogs done but as an owner can understand the worry. So glad it sounds as if he is recovering well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good boy Jake!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was sore when she had this one...not nearly as sore as poor jake..but sore...and yes...it is insane how shallow and slow they can breath in the nigh. I have actually woken lady up thinking she had stopped


----------

